# Scrollbalken; Buttons; etc. (wie sie auf dieser Seite zu sehen sind)



## elgo (26. Dezember 2001)

Wie bekomme ich sollche Scrollleisten und Buttons, wie auf dieser Seite hin. PHP ?
Wenn ja mit welchem Programm oder welche Skripts muß man verwenden


----------



## schwArzpunk (26. Dezember 2001)

ähm, welche seite meinst du???


----------



## Psyclic (26. Dezember 2001)

och nö das is doch wohl n witz....
BENUTZ DIE SUCHFUNKTION VERDAMMT !
die frage wurd erst ca. 200000000 mal gestellt...oder schau in die webmaster tutorials


----------



## gremmlin (26. Dezember 2001)

feundlich psy  hrhr.

schau in webmaster tutorials. oder im css forum. farbige scrollbars.


----------



## elgo (26. Dezember 2001)

Tut mir leid.
War ne ****** Frage.
Hab einfach zu oberflächlich gesucht.

Sorry


----------



## elgo (26. Dezember 2001)

jo scrollbalken funtzen. Aber der Webmaster von
Tutorials.de hat auch die Button veränder.

Weiß jemand wie?

Vielleicht anstatt Scrollbar, Button?

Ich bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (27. Dezember 2001)

hi,
steht eigentlich alles im css-forum.

bzw schauen dir mal die tutorials.css an 

<input type="button" style="background-color : #E2E2C7;
        color : #000000;
        border : 1px solid #333333;
        font-size : xx-small;
        font-family : Arial, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif;
        font-weight : bold;">

...


----------



## elgo (27. Dezember 2001)

ok danke schön


----------



## DjDee (27. Dezember 2001)

btw: php ist serverseitig.


----------

